# Power Pole Micro water damage issues!



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok so I am currently sending back my 5th power pole micro (all under warranty). I called JL marine (great customer service).
They are sending a new one. I inquired about the constant issues as they all have been different. They said all have been due to water damage. My unit is mounted rather high and I do the proper washdown procedures with low pressure fresh water. I use dielectric grease on all connections and they are free of corrosion. 

Does anyone who has had good luck with their micro have any suggestions on how to care for it. Or should I just sale the new unit and go with a manual unit from @anytide? 
Pic shows how high it is mounted.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I’ve sent mine back twice. Now on my 3rd unit. Same issue. More from me cleaning it than using it. The PP customer service is the best but it is aggravating to have to send one back none the less. 

What I’ve done is to just do a low pressure rinse while the motor is running up and down. Then I take the unit off and lay it on it’s side for half a day then flip it over for another half day. This makes sure all of the water is drained out of it. So far so good.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I sent back 4 of them on my previous skiff. I always rinsed it and took care of it but somehow I would go through them every couple months. They would overheat or something and fry the board from what they told me. On the last one I received I was told the issue had been resolved so I'm not sure what's happening on them now. I did not go back with a micro on the new skiff. One time it got so hot while out poling around that smoke started coming from the motor itself and I jumped down to unplug it and burnt my hand and it melted some wiring. 

I made a post a year or so ago on if anyone new of any issues with them and I went through all of my wiring and everything was correct and reading what it should have been. 

I wish you the best of luck on the issue. The customer service is phenomenal but I know it's a headache continuing to deal with it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have had the same one on my skiff for about two years and it came on it when I bought it. The previous owner had it for a year. I leave it disconnected and only plug it in at the boat ramp before launching then unplug it after I load the boat. CorrosionX red can periodically when I spray the jackplate and trailer.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Only had mine for a few months but no issues here. I use the battery pack and rinse down as normal. I hope to never find out how good their warranty is.

Sorry to hear about your problems. I fish solo most of the time and the micro has made my life so much easier with much less frustration.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Only had mine for a few months but no issues here. I use the battery pack and rinse down as normal. I hope to never find out how good their warranty is.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems. I fish solo most of the time and the micro has made my life so much easier with much less frustration.


I agree I fish solo also. When it is working it is a game changer.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I have had the same one on my skiff for about two years and it came on it when I bought it. The previous owner had it for a year. I leave it disconnected and only plug it in at the boat ramp before launching then unplug it after I load the boat. CorrosionX red can periodically when I spray the jackplate and trailer.


Same but I do leave it plugged in while rinsing to prevent water getting in through the connections.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> Same but I do leave it plugged in while rinsing to prevent water getting in through the connections.


Maybe that’s the problem. I only have mine plugged in when I’m on the water and avoid directly spraying the contacts when rinsing the boat.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

As I understand it, I believe that the electrical components that are susceptible to corrosion are the ones inside the unit, not the connectors. I've noticed that if I spray the unit with water to clean it and leave it on the boat, there is still water trapped inside. That's why I lay it on one side then flip it after a few hours. It's surprising how much water comes out vs when it's straight up and down.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Hate to say it. But everything man makes will break. Some things are just made poorly and break sooner. And don't worry those of you without a problem. Everything works until it breaks.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Had mine for years. The only times it's been unplugged is when it was in the mail. Zero issues. Works perfect.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> Hate to say it. But everything man makes will break. Some things are just made poorly and break sooner. And don't worry those of you without a problem. Everything works until it breaks.


Just like these fishing rods with lifetime warranties. I have no idea how these guys stay in business unless they are spinning theses badass rods in a sweat shop overseas! Maybe they are. 
I think some of these units are just squeaking by the QC department but at least PowerPole has some of the best customer service around. We will see how long mine keeps ticking.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Hate to say it. But everything man makes will break. Some things are just made poorly and break sooner. And don't worry those of you without a problem. Everything works until it breaks.


$600.00 I expect it to last longer than a couple of months. Ridiculous!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just like these fishing rods with lifetime warranties. I have no idea how these guys stay in business unless they are spinning theses badass rods in a sweat shop overseas! Maybe they are.
> I think some of these units are just squeaking by the QC department but at least PowerPole has some of the best customer service around. We will see how long mine keeps ticking.


I know right! The shipping alone to send these things back and forth has to be costing a small fortune. especially since they send it next day.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

privateer said:


> As I understand it, I believe that the electrical components that are susceptible to corrosion are the ones inside the unit, not the connectors. I've noticed that if I spray the unit with water to clean it and leave it on the boat, there is still water trapped inside. That's why I lay it on one side then flip it after a few hours. It's surprising how much water comes out vs when it's straight up and down.


Ridiculous that you have to do this but I'll probably give it a try. Thanks


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

No issues from me going on 3yrs. It stays plugged in but is on a toggle switch that I only turn on when I’m fishing. I point the water hose spray nozzle down the hole and run it down for about 20 sec to clean it. I wouldn’t really call that low pressure. I do however have the connections gooped with electric grease.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Not to rub it in but ....mine is actually starting to fade and it stays in the garage when not in the water. What would you put on the plastic to protect it?


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hardluk81 said:


> Not to rub it in but ....mine is actually starting to fade and it stays in the garage when not in the water. What would you put on the plastic to protect it?


Armoral?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I've broken 3 Micros. The fourth is brand new in the box and I'm selling it and going to a standard power pole. The customer service from PowerPole is legendary though. I'm using a standard powerpole instead of the micro now, and it has way better holding power and durability. Most of the problems I had were related to the weight of my boat but some were due to corrosion. The new in box Micro is for sale on the for sale section of the forum here if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

jimsmicro said:


> I've broken 3 Micros. The fourth is brand new in the box and I'm selling it and going to a standard power pole. The customer service from PowerPole is legendary though. I'm using a standard powerpole instead of the micro now, and it has way better holding power and durability. Most of the problems I had were related to the weight of my boat but some were due to corrosion. The new in box Micro is for sale on the for sale section of the forum here if anyone is interested.


What boat you have it on, ruat where and where dis it break? Pics?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

The first one died due to corrosion where the power cord connects. I kept it plugged in all the time figuring keeping water out of the connector and that area would prevent corrosion. I also used a corrosion blocking spray. It rusted out. They sent me another no questions asked. The second two units broke at the bracket. One was pure negligence on my part, the spike didn't retract all the way leaving about two feet below the hull. When I went to leave the spot thinking the spike had come all the way up the whole unit broke off the transom. It's lucky I didn't lose the whole thing in the creek. They sent me another no questions asked. The most recent failure was again a failure at the bracket but this time not due to negligence. I went to anchor normally in a creek and the plastic bracket broke. They sent me another no questions asked. I got a killer deal on a used 6 foot PP so I bought that and now I'm selling the replacement Micro. My boat is a Sea Ark 1660 MVT. Hull weight about 660 pounds, and by the time you figure my outboard, 3 batteries, 20 gallons of fuel, and me on board, I'm probably sitting over 1200 pounds. I think these things are really best on light poling skiffs in low current situations.


----------



## RSC (Sep 28, 2016)

privateer said:


> I’ve sent mine back twice. Now on my 3rd unit. Same issue. More from me cleaning it than using it. The PP customer service is the best but it is aggravating to have to send one back none the less.
> 
> What I’ve done is to just do a low pressure rinse while the motor is running up and down. Then I take the unit off and lay it on it’s side for half a day then flip it over for another half day. This makes sure all of the water is drained out of it. So far so good.


Took mine apart and found that the circuit board was corroded and I could see where the water was getting in. I was to aggressive with the hose especially the hole where the pole is inserted, that’s where the problem was, so now I cover the hole when cleaning and just pour a cupful of water in there while cycling up and down...problem solved for me...


----------



## Jdecoudres (Feb 12, 2017)

You guys still having problems with the water damage on the micros?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Jdecoudres said:


> You guys still having problems with the water damage on the micros?


i haven't since i found out that the cause was water damage. I take it alot easier when im washing it down after a trip.


----------



## Jdecoudres (Feb 12, 2017)

We’re they replacing them free. How do you not get water damage when you are washing them out? So will rain damage them. Asking cause I’m considering on getting a couple


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

CPurvis I am looking at getting one of the micro units. After all you went through would you still recommend them?


----------

